# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  AVZ, HijackThis не запускаеться

## Ultros

Доброго времени суток, подцепил назойливый рекламный вирус, хотел обратиться за помощью, но случилась небольшая проблема, не открываются данные программы, тем самым не могу сканировать и делать логи. Win 7 x64. Помогите  :Smiley: 

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Прошу прощения, HijackThis уже запускается, вчера не мог этого сделать...AVZ актуально...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Переименуйте avz.exe в snikers.pif

----------

Ultros

----------

